# WTS: Tsunami Airwave Elite 9'6" Spinner



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Brand new, never seen water. 

Airwave Elite 9'6" 3/4-3oz
70/30 Split
Fuji reelseat
Fuji K guides

$170 shipped.

Thanks


----------

